# When do I introduce a new pup?



## LuvMyLabs (May 4, 2009)

My boyfriend and I have an eight month old lab pup and we (more like I) have been talking about getting a new pup. I am just worried about introducing a new pup before it's time. I was thinking about getting one this winter which would put our pup over a year old but I am still a little nervous. We have been looking at another lab or a german wirehair pointer. She needs a friend and I want to be able to train a pup too. Any suggestions? :-?


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

IMO a year is a good time. I have a 3 year old, a one year old and a 10 week old(all labs). The three year old plays with the new puppy a little, but not much. The one year old and the puppy run around all day long and are great friends. You do not want them to be much younger, due to they may bond with each other vs. with you. Sounds like you may have a house full soon, good luck!


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

personally i have found it best to give it 2 years difference in age between dogs as it gives you time to get the older dog started so you can focus on the new dog. 2 young dogs, meaning under 2 years old, can be a handfull.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

yeah I think several years is good also especially if you get a wirehair because they are hunted and trained differently you want the current lab trained first. If you get one now get the lab pup.

two dogs are 6 times as hard to control as one by the way they always lead each other into mischief

I have 11 :lol:


----------

